# Reconditionné comment s’y retrouver ?



## shina (29 Août 2021)

bonjour à tous  

On recherche un iphone à partir du x jusqu’au 11 pro max en 256go pour mon père mais très galère à trouver en neuf à prix intéressant (vu 11 pro max 256 à + de 1300€…) du coup on pensais partir sur du reconditionné mais problème Apple n’a plus d’iphone ni d’ipad sur le refurb… 
Je me demande comment s’y retrouver pour ne pas se faire avoir ? 

J’ai le même soucis pour changer d’ipad, je comptais passer par le refurb… 

Un grand merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Franz59 (29 Août 2021)

Bonjour
Le reconditionné, c'est un peu (beaucoup) la loterie
Pas de solution miracle, le bouche à oreille reste le plus sûr...
Sinon, quelques grandes enseignes (Boulanger) font parfois du reconditionné; c'est un peu plus cher mais beaucoup plus sûr...


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai aucune confiance dans le reconditionné , les pièces changées ne sont hélas pas des pièces Apple


----------



## Sud083 (29 Août 2021)

shina a dit:


> bonjour à tous
> 
> On recherche un iphone à partir du x jusqu’au 11 pro max en 256go pour mon père mais très galère à trouver en neuf à prix intéressant (vu 11 pro max 256 à + de 1300€…) du coup on pensais partir sur du reconditionné mais problème Apple n’a plus d’iphone ni d’ipad sur le refurb…
> Je me demande comment s’y retrouver pour ne pas se faire avoir ?
> ...



Regarder le marché de l’occasion (LeBonCoin ou eBay en demandant numéro de série et la facture d’achat) 
C’est la qu’il y’aura le plus de choix au meilleur prix

Après il y a des bonnes et mauvaises surprises faut prendre le temps pour bien choisir [emoji6]


----------



## shina (29 Août 2021)

Il ne reste qu’à espérer un retour de refurb d’apple.

L’occasion certes ça peut être intéressant mais ça reste trop risqué à mon sens, surtout que j’ai eu des soucis par le passé donc maintenant j’évite l’occasion, à la limite en passant par une boutique type cash express on peut quand même se retourner en cas de problèmes mais entre particulier clairement j’évite.

j’avais vu des iphone à prix sympa par chez moi en magasin d’occasion mais trop abîmés (coins défoncés, très grosses rayures etc…) donc du coup je vais surveiller quand même par chez eux on ne sais jamais.


----------



## Sud083 (29 Août 2021)

shina a dit:


> Il ne reste qu’à espérer un retour de refurb d’apple.
> 
> L’occasion certes ça peut être intéressant mais ça reste trop risqué à mon sens, surtout que j’ai eu des soucis par le passé donc maintenant j’évite l’occasion, à la limite en passant par une boutique type cash express on peut quand même se retourner en cas de problèmes mais entre particulier clairement j’évite.
> 
> j’avais vu des iphone à prix sympa par chez moi en magasin d’occasion mais trop abîmés (coins défoncés, très grosses rayures etc…) donc du coup je vais surveiller quand même par chez eux on ne sais jamais.



L’occasion y’a de bonnes affaires à faire comme de mauvaises tout dépend 
En discutant avec le vendeur et en exigeant numéro de série et un scan ou photo de la facture on voit déjà à qui on a affaire 
Remise en mains propres avec la facture pour voir le matériel aussi

Cash Express les reprises des appareils c’est quasiment du vol car ils se font une marge au niveau de la revente donc très peu de personnes font reprendre du matériel en parfait état dans ce genre de boutiques 

Maintenant si on veut aucun risque il faut acheter du neuf mais les prix ne sont pas les mêmes.. on peut pas tout avoir !


----------



## Sly54 (29 Août 2021)

shina a dit:


> Il ne reste qu’à espérer un retour de refurb d’apple.


Le seul reconditionné faible, c'est celui d'Apple. Avec les autres "reconditionnés, tout peut arriver (genre, un écran remplacé par un écran non-Apple…).

Et je ne parle pas de modèles d'occasion, c'est un autre débat


----------



## Sud083 (29 Août 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Le seul reconditionné faible, c'est celui d'Apple. Avec les autres "reconditionnés, tout peut arriver (genre, un écran remplacé par un écran non-Apple…).
> 
> Et je ne parle pas de modèles d'occasion, c'est un autre débat



Pour moi le reconditionnés en dehors d’Apple ou l’occasion Leboncoin c’est la même chose [emoji6]


----------



## Sly54 (29 Août 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> Pour moi le reconditionnés en dehors d’Apple ou l’occasion Leboncoin c’est la même chose [emoji6]


Je fais une différence, parce que si tu achètes du recondiotnné (ailleurs que chez Apple), tu as une garantie (de 3/6 mois), tu es un peu mieux protégé que la vente d'occasion.


----------



## Sud083 (29 Août 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je fais une différence, parce que si tu achètes du recondiotnné (ailleurs que chez Apple), tu as une garantie (de 3/6 mois), tu es un peu mieux protégé que la vente d'occasion.



Garantie qui peut être très compliqué à mettre en œuvre…
En cas de problèmes du à des pièces suspectes si le vendeur refuse la garantie il faut prouver que les pièces ne sont pas officielles… ça peut être vite long coûteux fastidieux


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je fais une différence, parce que si tu achètes du recondiotnné (ailleurs que chez Apple), tu as une garantie (de 3/6 mois), tu es un peu mieux protégé que la vente d'occasion.


Ca dépend 
Je prend mon exemple , j'ai mis en vente un iPhone sur la baie , il est encore sous garantie 
L'acheteur ne prend pas trop de risque


----------



## shina (29 Août 2021)

Il y a toujours un risque que l’acheteur soit malhonnête et le déclare volé, qui dit qu’il n’a pas été réparé ou une batterie changée chez le premier réparateur croisé…  
avoir la garantie du produit sur un achat entre particulier ça reste pareil que si il n’y en avais pas.

En soi je préfère avoir vraiment une boutique contre qui me retourner en cas de soucis.

le refurb d’Apple aurait été la meilleure solution, j’attends de voir si il y aura un retour après la prochaine keynote.


----------



## Sud083 (30 Août 2021)

shina a dit:


> Il y a toujours un risque que l’acheteur soit malhonnête et le déclare volé, qui dit qu’il n’a pas été réparé ou une batterie changée chez le premier réparateur croisé…
> avoir la garantie du produit sur un achat entre particulier ça reste pareil que si il n’y en avais pas.
> 
> En soi je préfère avoir vraiment une boutique contre qui me retourner en cas de soucis.
> ...



En vérifiant le numéro de série (IMEI) et la facture ça fais déjà des risques en moins (vol)
En comparant le prix du téléphone vendu avec les prix du marché d’occasion et en dialoguant avec le vendeur on voit aussi à qui on a affaire 

Une boutique non officielle Apple ne me donne pas plus confiance qu’un site d’occasion 

Surtout qu’ils viennent d’où ces téléphones ?

Un particulier qui a un iPhone récent en parfait état préférera toujours le revendre lui même sur Leboncoin ou eBay (il gagnera plus) plutôt que de se le faire reprendre par une boutique…

Quand à la garantie en cas de problème ok mais si c’est pas une boutique officielle : 

Les pièces pour la réparation, ce seront des pièces officielles Apple ou pas ?

Celui qui fera la réparation sera un technicien habileté et certifié Apple ?

Le seul reconditionné en qui j’ai confiance c’est le Refurb Apple le reste pour moi c’est de l’occasion…


----------



## shina (30 Août 2021)

Pour avoir tenter de vendre un iphone il y a quelques temps, je l’ai revendu dans un magasin type cash car les propositions reçues étaient au même prix (xr 128go 350€)… (et je ne compte pas les propositions d’échanges ridicules). 

on peut se retourner au moins en cas de soucis alors que sur leboncoin on n’a que ses yeux pour pleurer en cas de problème. 

Après oui le refurb d’apple c’est le mieux… j’attends qu’il réouvre la partie iphone/ipad… mais bon faudrait pas que ça soit dans des mois non plus. 
Neuf c’est sur c’est mieux mais des XS 256go au minimum c’est 829€ en neuf, ça me semble abusé vu le prix des 11.


----------



## Sud083 (30 Août 2021)

shina a dit:


> Pour avoir tenter de vendre un iphone il y a quelques temps, je l’ai revendu dans un magasin type cash car les propositions reçues étaient au même prix (xr 128go 350€)… (et je ne compte pas les propositions d’échanges ridicules).
> 
> on peut se retourner au moins en cas de soucis alors que sur leboncoin on n’a que ses yeux pour pleurer en cas de problème.
> 
> ...



Certains iPhones se revendent mieux que d’autre en occasion. Après sur Leboncoin il faut pas être pressé et beaucoup de propositions farfelues oui de la part des acheteurs comme des vendeurs

En boutique non officielle apple tres peu de recours (une expertise pour Vice caché ou Dol coûte cher) et en cas de réparation nécessaire si la boutique n’est pas agréé apple, on peut douter de la provenance des pièces et de la formation du technicien qui va faire la réparation…

L’iPhone 11 a un écran LCD contrairement à l’iPhone XS 
Puis après tout dépend de la capacité de stockage de chacun. 

iPhone 12 64Go neuf à 769€ sur Amazon (OLED et composants récents)

Nouveau Apple iPhone 12 (64 Go) - Bleu https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B08L5WFYN8...t_i_P8BVJMS0S8696QMNC3N8?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Maintenant acheter un iPhone alors que le prochain est présenté dans deux semaines pas sûr que ca soit pertinent, il vaut mieux attendre la prochaine gamme qui fera baisser de prix celle actuelle.


----------



## shina (30 Août 2021)

perso je ne veux pas attendre des semaines avant de vendre . 

il faut 256go et on ne veux pas mettre une fortune, un x ou xs suffit largement (à titre perso j’ai eu un x puis un xr et niveau écran je n’ai pas spécialement vu une grosse différence). 

Je ne rachèterais pas une gamme 12… entre un iphone 12 concerné par le rappel et mon 12 pro max avec soucis de batterie et d’écran ça fait assez pour oublier cette gamme.

il y a le SE 2020 mais pas de face id et écran un peu petit c’est dommage.


----------



## Sud083 (30 Août 2021)

shina a dit:


> perso je ne veux pas attendre des semaines avant de vendre .
> 
> il faut 256go et on ne veux pas mettre une fortune, un x ou xs suffit largement (à titre perso j’ai eu un x puis un xr et niveau écran je n’ai pas spécialement vu une grosse différence).
> 
> ...



L’iPhone X et XS sont sortis respectivement en 2017 et 2018 
256Go donc grosse capacité (ça démarrait à 64Go de base) sur ces modèles font que si « tu ne veut pas mettre une fortune » ça sera dur à trouver


----------



## shina (30 Août 2021)

C’est ça le soucis justement…  ça ne vaut pas plus de 400€ pour moi un x 256go maintenant, à voir si on lui prendrais pas un samsung dans les 400€ y’a du choix au moins.


----------



## Sud083 (30 Août 2021)

shina a dit:


> C’est ça le soucis justement… ça ne vaut pas plus de 400€ pour moi un x 256go maintenant, à voir si on lui prendrais pas un samsung dans les 400€ y’a du choix au moins.



Tout dépend du site après faut qu’il soit sérieux aussi… 
Mais le XS en 256Go se négociera un peu plus cher.
Après dans tout les cas les propriétaires de ces modèles savent qu’ils ont plus intérêt (si leur iPhone est en parfait état) à le vendre sur des sites d’occasion plutôt que se le faire reprendre à un montant inférieure dans des boutiques reconditionné qui prendront leurs marges dessus…

Donc je me pose des questions sur l’origine de ces appareils et celle des pièces qui sont utilisées en cas de « remise à neuf » annoncées ou non…


----------



## lecowboy (5 Septembre 2021)

Va voir chez Bakmarket,la référence en reconditionné[emoji106]


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2021)

lecowboy a dit:


> Va voir chez Bakmarket,la référence en reconditionné[emoji106]


Il faut surtout éviter le reconditionné


----------



## Locke (5 Septembre 2021)

shina a dit:


> du coup on pensais partir sur du reconditionné mais problème Apple n’a plus d’iphone ni d’ipad sur le refurb…





shina a dit:


> J’ai le même soucis pour changer d’ipad, je comptais passer par le refurb…





shina a dit:


> Il ne reste qu’à espérer un retour de refurb d’apple.





shina a dit:


> le refurb d’Apple aurait été la meilleure solution, j’attends de voir si il y aura un retour après la prochaine keynote.


Ce serait la bonne solution, car...


shina a dit:


> Il y a toujours un risque que l’acheteur soit malhonnête et le déclare volé, qui dit qu’il n’a pas été réparé ou une batterie changée chez le premier réparateur croisé…


...tu as toi-même listé tous les côtés négatifs d'une vente entre particuliers et/ou depuis des enseignes qui parfois sont douteuses, comme la dernière citée, alors qu'avec le Refurb d'Apple tu auras une garantie comme pour un matériel neuf. Mieux vaut patienter et payer un peu plus cher, sinon ce sera la loterie !


----------



## Sly54 (5 Septembre 2021)

lecowboy a dit:


> Va voir chez Bakmarket,la référence en reconditionné[emoji106]


Chez eux c'est la loterie.

Donc je dirais que si on veut être tranquille, il ne faut pas aller chez BM ni chez aucun autre reconditionneur, excepté Apple.


----------



## ericse (5 Septembre 2021)

Le problème de BM c'est que c'est une place de marchée qui ne prends aucun engagement, tu dépends entièrement de la bonne volonté du vendeur (et en matière d'occasion, électronique ou pas, on sait ce que ça veut dire).

Par contre j'aimerais bien des retours sur le refurb Amazon, et en particulier sur l'application (ou pas) de leur garantie "Si le produit n’a pas l’air neuf ou ne fonctionne pas comme prévu, vous pouvez prétendre à un remplacement ou un remboursement dans l’année suivant sa réception avec la garantie Amazon Renewed."


----------



## shina (5 Septembre 2021)

lecowboy a dit:


> Va voir chez Bakmarket,la référence en reconditionné[emoji106]



je n’ai jamais testé backmarket encore, j’ai entendu autant d’avis négatif que positif du coup je doute.

par contre amazon warehouse j’ai testé pour des coques iphone et bracelets apple watch et tout était bien, juste la coque un peu abimé mais j’ai eu un remboursement partiel. mais renewed pas tenté. 
il y a des iphone en warehouse par contre.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2021)

Nous parlons souvent des vendeurs pas trop honnête, mais parfois il y a aussi les acheteurs  !!
je viens de vendre pour la deuxième fois moi iPhone 11 Pro Max et deux fois que je tombe sur des acheteurs qui ne règlent pas la note


----------



## Sly54 (5 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> t deux fois que je tombe sur des *vendeurs* qui ne règlent pas la note


^^hum, plutôt des acheteurs, non ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> ^^hum, plutôt des acheteurs, non ?


Oupps oui 
Je viens de me faire avoir deux fois , c'est rageant    
Bon je le remet en vente


----------



## Sly54 (6 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je viens de me faire avoir deux fois , c'est rageant
> Bon je le remet en vente


Et pour mieux comprendre : tu le vends en direct ? Et au dernier moment ils ne payent pas ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Et pour mieux comprendre : tu le vends en direct ? Et au dernier moment ils ne payent pas ?


J'avais mis aux enchères  
je regarde chez Easy Cash , marre de vendre sur la baie


----------

